# [GAME OVER] Super Random Mafia Game [ALIEN WIN]



## Wargle (Sep 10, 2010)

The sun sets over LarryLand. Another murder. Te head detective believes that the people should be in harge of the case, as the killers are among them.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Super Random Mafia Game*

Actyally has been 56 hours but hey.

*Day One*
The townies of LarryLand wake up and go outside to see if anyone died. What they found, was gruesome. Crucifiend to the church, was the dead body of Flora and ashes. It was unclear how she died, but she had a cup in her hand. In her cup, was a pink liquid.
The Medical examiner stepped forward to examine it. "Brain matter." he declared. "A technique used by anceint Egyptians prior to mummifing a body, a long but narrow hook was inserted through the Nasal cavity, and up into the brain. The hook was moved around until the brain was destroyed, turned into the consistency of water. Then the body was tipped over and the brain flowed out through the ears into a cup. That is what happened here."

"Anything else?" asked the town inspector.

"Yes," replied the MD grimly, "Miss Flora was still alive when the brain was removed. Knocked out, but alive." Suddenly, a scream was heard from the guard's tower. A body fell out of it, a butterfly knife in its back. When everyone looked up, a figure was there, then smoke appeared around it and it disappeared.

*Flora and Ashes is dead. She was Not Mafia.*
*[O] is dead. He was Not Mafia*
*24 Hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached. *


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Not good, anyone got any leads?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I think it's safe to assume that Flora was targeted in the night by the Mafia, but I can't tell what the hell happened to [O]. So far, I'm thinking they were the lovers and [O] committed suicide, but that doesn't make complete sense if the knife was in his _back_... Maybe a revenge kill for Flora?


----------



## Nemec (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

(Actually the ear canals aren't connected to the brain cavity, so the brain juice can't come out of the ears.)

Anyway, yeah, I don't have any leads, but I don't want to start the first day abstain bandwagon. :x


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

((I never said that. The Medical Examiner said it. No one said he got his facts right))


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

They're not necessarily lovers or revenge deaths; couldn't the vigilante have killed the other one? There also may or may not still be a secret role in play that could have affected this.

Can we get confirmation on whether or not you decided to include the secret role, Brock?



> ((I never said that. The Medical Examiner said it. No one said he got his facts right))


If the Medical Examiner can get his facts wrong, does it follow that his examinations aren't useful as evidence? For instance could Flora have been overdosed and he's misinterpreting the medicine left behind as internal fluids?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

((No, her brain really is out and in the cup. Ancient Heiroglyphs _do_ show the brain flowing from the ears though.))

((And I did include the hidden roles. There are two of them. All I will say now.))


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

[O] coul've been killed by mafia too. And I have no idea what to do either.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Alright, Flora's crucified with her brains in a cup and [O] has been stabbed in the back. I think it's pretty safe to say they were both murdered. If the two hidden roles could kill, they probably would have, and there's really no reason for the vigilante not to have used his night action, especially with so long to decide who to hit with it.

I think it follows, then, that the lovers and BFFs are still alive and well, and the hidden roles if they can kill at least have some restrictions that prevented them from doing it now. It could be the case that there were extra kills that were blocked or that the mafia targeted an alien, but that seems unlikely.

That doesn't really tell us who to lynch, but we have a little more information than most groups do on day one.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I hate day one. there are no leads, and people try to dissect everything, just to find one. What I think is that, if there have been two murders, then I assume there are two mafia factions. (Which makes sense, considering the large number of players.)

so.... don't know what to do. any suggestions, people?


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I hate day one. there are no leads, and people try to dissect everything, just to find one. What I think is that, if there have been two murders, then I assume there are two mafia factions. (Which makes sense, considering the large number of players.)


With Fishing Brothers, Lovers, the Mafia, two hidden roles, and a Vigilante in the game, do we really need to make up any other reasons for death?

It's true that there are a lot of players and that we don't know every role, but I don't think a second murder has to mean a second mafia faction.



> so.... don't know what to do. any suggestions, people?


We'll either have to abstain, choose someone at random, or decide some arbitrary thing someone said is suspicious. Abstaining means we might get more clues tomorrow, especially if we can get this many murders on the first day, but it also means extra time for the bad guys to kill more innocents.

Because of that, I sort of think it would be best to let the discussion play out and see what happens, and then choose at random if no one's particularly suspicious.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

First I thought there might be two Mafia factions, but I'd forgotten that there was a Vigilante in the game. So I'm thinking the deaths were probably caused by the Mafia and the Vigilante, like others have said.

I guess we'll just watch the discussion and see if we get any leads.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Eleven roles plus the "Wannabe" Mafioso(s) (however many of them there are) plus the two "secret" roles, equals 14+ roles with a night action. (I would guess 16 roles, meaning 3 Wannabes, since the signup indicated 14 players necessary, and this was presumably before the two "secret" roles were added. Or maybe I'm thinking too hard.) Twenty players less sixteen roles makes four left over with unindicated and unimplied night action possibilities. I'm guessing either there are generic "sheep" roles with no night actions, or some of the Innocent (or "Wannabe" Mafiosos) are doubled.

I have nothing to say so I make random analyses


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Posting anything is more interesting than sitting around wondering what to do, even if you're just counting roles.

We don't have a really terrible chance with random lynch, do we? We've got a bare minimum of three mafia-aligned bad guys, probably more as Jack pointed out, due to the large number of participants. There's also _probably_ not an activated alien, which means they would be safe to kill, as would the lovers. We also don't really need Corrupt Cops; they're not innocent aligned, but they're not really with us.

That's 7/20 minimum, which is already not terrible, and then add in extra Wannabes and sheep roles...

So I guess the question is if we don't get any other ideas today, what kind of strategy should we use as to choosing people? Other groups seem to like lynching someone who isn't participating, but that isn't really fair on day one when no one has anything to say, and it never seems to get them anywhere.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



			
				Hiikaru said:
			
		

> We also don't really need Corrupt Cops; *they're not innocent aligned, but they're not really with us.*


Am I the only person that finds that sentence both off-putting and suspicious?


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Kind of. But that might be an alien thing too, like Kam was in Mirrormen.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Well, I don't know what we should do either. The first day usually has no real leads, however I'm also a bit suspicious of Hiikaru.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

That's certainly an interesting slip alright. But as was noted, Kam did something similar in Mirrormen and would have won if he hadn't started gloating about it.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

They're... not really with us, though, are they? They'll win with us, but they would prefer to get their own win, and in the meantime they can't do anything useful unless they're decent players. I'm not thinking that they're bad so much as that we don't really need them; so if we hit them with random lynch, it's not a huge loss, like if it's not a loss to hit a sheep player (someone with a generic role).

I hate to bring this up while I'm defending myself, but I think we only have three hours left (going down as I write this) and I meant to say it when I woke up anyway. [O] and Flora both seem fairly experienced ([O] is new to the forum but he's hosting a game) - does that indicate an experienced mafia? I don't really want to pick one of the other experienced people to lynch in case they're innocent, just something I'm thinking about.

The other thing I wanted to mention was that I think I have a logical choice for a lynch here. I'd rather if someone else came up with something, obviously, but it's first day and I guess that freaks people out. Demonickittens seems to act the same in all mafia threads, posting as little as possible, band-wagoning, and just generally not contributing anything useful to the discussion. Suspicious? Not necessarily, they do it in every thread. However, this is even when they're innocent - they never contribute. I imagine that killing someone who doesn't contribute isn't much of a loss even if they turn out to be innocent, and they could be mafia.

I suppose we could abstain, but if we keep getting two deaths per night, that seems like a scary idea. I know the vigilante's on our side, but what that really means is that he's just as blind as we are.

Therefore, I'm voting *demonickittens*. Unless anyone has anything against that. But come on, we can't just abstain after two murders on the first day.

(random.org chose [O] and Jack respectively, but Jack doesn't strike me as a bad guy just yet)


----------



## Grass King (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

The real problem is, we don't know what the secret role, Brock mentioned, can do. Nor whos side they are on.

Due to a lack of evidence, for today, I will *ABSTAIN*.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I suppose you're right about that. Nonetheless, I'm worried about the death count, and so I'll stick to my accusation.

Time should be almost up. Anyone have anything to add before nightfall?


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Meh. You didn't really answer how you slipped up.



> We also don't really need Corrupt Cops; they're not innocent aligned, *but they're not really with us.*


You restated that they're not with innocents twice, unless you meant



> We also don't really need Corrupt Cops; they're not innocent aligned, *but they're not really with us mafia.*


_But_ alien technique and pure slip up. Plus I don't want to get killed. I don't know, but *not* abstaining.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Oh, whoops, you're right, that does look odd. I meant to say they *are* innocent aligned but not really with us. That's a typing mistake, albeit a weird one.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

*END OF DAY ONE.*
Despite accusations being thrown wildly across town, no one could decide who to kill. Night began to fall and everyone went to bed, hoping they might make it to see morning.

High up in the guard tower, smoke disapates. "Ah..." smirks a voice in a smug accent. A noise is heard and more smoke appears, and soon a police officer is in the tower instead of a man. "Tata for now my pretties."

*24 hours for night actions, or until everyone sends them in.*


----------



## Wargle (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

*Day 2*

Everyone wakes up to a foggy day in LarryLand. They grimly expect another body to be found, Flora's body still nailed to the church. But to everyone's surprise, no one died!

The citizens are not sure how to feel. No one died, but why? And the suspense is eating them alive.

*24 hours for discussion, or until a Majority is reached.*


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Wait, what?

We have a vigilante and the mafia and we get zero deaths? Even if an alien got activated or one of the doctors made a lucky move, there ought to be at least one death. I guess we could have gotten two heals, two aliens, or a combination, or one of those for the mafia kill and then the vigilante decided not to do anything. I mean, the vigilante wants the innocents to win, after all, and some vigilantes decide not to use their night action without evidence. It's sort of unlikely that the vigilante and the mafia both missed their kills for whatever reason, though. Could the special roles have had anything to do with this?

No matter what, though, we know that we can easily get two deaths in one night. Today is a fluke. We have to take action, and so I'm voting again, and this time before the clock really gets ticking so we don't have the same problem as yesterday.

I've already explained my reasoning on this one. *Demonickittens*. Anything to say for yourself?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm feeling very confused right now about all this. One day, we get two deaths, and the next, we get zero. Maybe the Mafia is trying to throw people off its tracks?

Still, I'm not the most insightful person. Maybe I can try to think of this a bit more, after a couple more people provide evidence for someone.


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Yeah. Demonic sounds good, but she _did_ post. Blaziking, Barubu, moon-panther, Dragon of Fire, Skylark, and werefish5 haven't either. You're kind of focusing on her.

Also, the nights are kind of short. Maybe the mafia forgot?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I think it's probably more likely that the Vigilante decided not to use his/her night action than that two kills were stopped. I don't know if the Mafia are allowed to not use a night action in this game, but I'm assuming they probably would have used one rather than waste a turn.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

So unless the vigilante declined to kill last night, it appears two of the three following have occurred: either the victim has been healed or Crazy Cat Lady'd, or... we've got an activated alien in our midst, gulp. I think "tread lightly" goes without saying.

Also, in addition to the several people who have done no more than bandwagon or post "eh, nothing's happened yet, IDK what to say", the following people haven't posted yet.


> Blaziking
> Skylark
> Barubu
> werefish5
> ...


I'm not saying we go for the nonparticipatory!lynch yet, but if we don't have any leads... just saying.

It also occurs to me to wonder what would happen in the (unlikely) event that the mafia boss didn't stick around to participate after receiving his role, and the followers didn't send in an action for him. Would it be randomized or would there be no mafia kill? Probably a moot point, but I haven't bothered to check who's viewed the thread and who hasn't (if anybody hasn't).

EDIT: Dude, ninja'd by like... everybody.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I think it's probably more likely that the Vigilante decided not to use his/her night action than that two kills were stopped. I don't know if the Mafia are allowed to not use a night action in this game, but I'm assuming they probably would have used one rather than waste a turn.


I just noticed that the night was only 23 hours long instead of the given 24, meaning either everyone turned in their night actions or Brock got an hour antsy. Now I'm inclined to think that everyone turned in their night actions.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



dragonair said:


> Yeah. Demonic sounds good, but she _did_ post. Blaziking, Barubu, moon-panther, Dragon of Fire, Skylark, and werefish5 haven't either. You're kind of focusing on her.


This could be easily explained if Hiikaru is the Inspector and saw demonickittens's alignment as Mafia.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

moon-panther hasn't viewed the thread at all as far as I can tell, so maybe we could lynch her if she doesn't come on and we don't get any leads.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

It seems extremely unlikely that we could get no deaths with just the roles that we know. My best guess would be that this happened because of the secret roles, though we can't be sure about what they do. If it's a healing role, which it probably is, it would probably a broad, general role, because a regular doctor isn't likely to have his medicine do anything if they chose at random.

Edit: Ninja'd epicly.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



> I'm feeling very confused right now about all this. One day, we get two deaths, and the next, we get zero. Maybe the Mafia is trying to throw people off its tracks?


That makes sense for some more complex games of mafia, but just how does it throw us off their trail? We wouldn't have any more idea of who the mafia was if they used their action, and so as Emerald Espeon said, why waste it?



> Yeah. Demonic sounds good, but she did post. Blaziking, Barubu, moon-panther, Dragon of Fire, Skylark, and werefish5 haven't either. You're kind of focusing on her.


It's not about not having posted at all - as I said, it was the first day. You can't really blame them for not wanting to speak up. Demonickittens on the other hand, hardly ever contributes regardless of alignment. It isn't a suspicious quality, just a useless one.

Lynching inactives hardly ever helps and surely any decent mafia has taken measures against that since it's so common.



> I just noticed that the night was only 23 hours long instead of the given 24, meaning either everyone turned in their night actions or Brock got an hour antsy. Now I'm inclined to think that everyone turned in their night actions.


I noticed it was early, but I hadn't made that connection yet. It's really insane to think that they both got blocked for alien/heal.

Maybe knowing the names of the people who were healed could give us a clue, but we still won't actually know whether or not they were targeted and then the healers will become targets...



> moon-panther hasn't viewed the thread at all as far as I can tell, so maybe we could lynch her if she doesn't come on and we don't get any leads.


Oh, moon-panther is probably a good choice too, then. First day anxiety is one thing, completely ignoring the thread is another.

(so many posts today!)


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I don't think we should take the early night ending as a guarantee that everyone sent in their night actions.

Yeah, we can't really make any accurate guesses about what happened last night without knowing the secret roles, which probably had something to do with it. But we don't know if the secret roles are even on our side.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Brock's gone now, so he might have had some sort of appointment and decided if someone hasn't sent in a night action yet they're probably not going to, but we should at least assume it's pretty likely that the night actions were sent in.

I guess that might not be a guarantee that the vigilante and mafia both tried to kill someone, though. The vigilante and the mafia possibly could have sent out PMs saying they weren't planning to kill anyone; the vigilante doing this is more likely.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Emerald Espeon said:


> moon-panther hasn't viewed the thread at all as far as I can tell, so maybe we could lynch her if she doesn't come on and we don't get any leads.





			
				Hiikaru said:
			
		

> Oh, moon-panther is probably a good choice too, then. First day anxiety is one thing, completely ignoring the thread is another.


Of course I'm assuming per my previous post that all the night actions were in, but this factoid implies to me that moon-panther is either a sheep (therefore, innocent, and a wasted lynch) or a nonparticipatory mafia goon (therefore, useless after all the other Mafia are killed). I think we should save her for a last-resort lynch later in the game and focus on people who are actually participating (even if they're not talking), because then, even if she is Mafia, we can first flush out the Mafia who are actually doing their jobs and paying attention (i.e. the most dangerous ones).

That probably sounded suspicious, but I really don't mean to defend moon-panther so much as observe that someone who's not participating won't be making any night-kills.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Or there might be some kind of weird Mafia plot to have one of their own avoid suspicion by not appearing to participate, but that seems like trying a little too hard to me...

EDIT: Sorry for all the double-posts, I just keep thinking of things after I've hit post and I don't really like hitting "Edit" in Mafia because that tends to imply a cover-up.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

That's actually a really good point. People who viewed the thread but aren't participating might be doing stuff behind the scenes, but moon-panther probably isn't; she can barely even tell what's going on.

I suppose that could also be a really interesting mafia plot, PMing their members all the thread information, but it also seems like it would be difficult to pull off and it doesn't seem like the case here. Additionally, I seem to remember moon-panther being mostly inactive in some other mafia games I was reading over. She's probably just busy and forgot she signed up.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

An alien being activated seems pretty likely, but we still don't know what the secret roles are. They might have something to do with the fact that no one died. The only suspicious thing I noticed is that Hiikaru keeps trying to lynch demonickittens when no one else seems to want to. I can't tell whether it's an alien tactic, or if he's just trying to get something done. It could also be something different entirely like if he is the inspector and he inspected demonickittens. I am a bit suspicious, but I can't just throw out the possibility of an alien being activated.

That being said I don't know who would be a good idea to lynch. There just doesn't seem like enough evidence.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Do invisible people show up on the "members who have read this thread" list? I think moon-panther surfs invisible, unless I'm mistaking her for FMC - I mean Big Red Cherry Bomb (cannot get used to that name) - again.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I kind of doubt that Hiikaru is the inspector; someone else suggested that before and he didn't acknowledge that at all. Although he might just be reluctant to roleclaim and become a Mafia target. I don't think he's going to get anywhere with his suspicion of demonickittens if he doesn't reveal anything more, though.

Maybe we'll end up having to pick a random person to lynch, then.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Do I show up as having read the thread? I browse on invisible.

Sorry for the double post, I don't like to edit posts in Mafia games...


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Yeah, it's probably best not to edit in mafia. It leaves a lot of messy double posts, but it's way easier to tell when new information comes in than reading back over posts just in case someone edited. I think most people would subscribe, but it's problematic regardless.

(Pretend I edited some of the "seems" out of that last post. Blah.)

If moon-panther's safe, I think I'll be keeping my vote for demonickittens for now.

Also, we can take Werefish off the inactivity list. They did post just after we put them into an inactivity-lynch list, but that could also be innocent behaviour; innocents don't want to die either.

Actually, I had an idea that I forgot about. Barubu keeps visiting the thread but hasn't said anything at all even though he was here today as well. From reading other threads (again), he's normally pretty talkative, so that's a little off. It could also be that everyone kept getting suspicious of him for things like posting first, though.



> That being said I don't know who would be a good idea to lynch. There just doesn't seem like enough evidence.


There's never enough evidence in the first couple of days. We can either wait, or we can lynch. The latter just gets more people killed (not today, but, again, I imagine that's a fluke, alien or weird healer luck). If we lynch, we can possibly obtain leads.

I'm just focusing on demonickittens because that's the only person I can think of any real reason to lynch besides randomlynch. I'm not set on them if something else comes up, but I'm with Jack on leaving moon-panther for later.



> Do invisible people show up on the "members who have read this thread" list? I think moon-panther surfs invisible, unless I'm mistaking her for FMC - I mean Big Red Cherry Bomb (cannot get used to that name) - again.


She's quite visible. Her Pokeball is lit up as I'm typing this, and you can find examples of recent threads where she shows up in the has-read list.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Do I show up as having read the thread? I browse on invisible.


No, you don't show up. So, some of those people may just browse on invisible.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Oh, moon-panther doesn't browse on invisible. I just remembered that I've seen her on the online list a lot in the past few hours.

I also thought it was off that Barubu hasn't said a thing. I was waiting to see if he would post before being specifically mentioned. He apparently hasn't been on since before this day started, though, and there isn't much to say on the first day, really.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



> Also, we can take Werefish off the inactivity list. They did post just after we put them into an inactivity-lynch list.


That's only because I was ninja'd. There were a lot of posts in a short time, and I actually started typing before that post, if you feel like believing me.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I also thought it was off that Barubu hasn't said a thing. I was waiting to see if he would post before being specifically mentioned. He apparently hasn't been on since before this day started, though, and there isn't much to say on the first day, really.


Oh, I guess you're right. I thought I had seen him on today, but I guess I got him mixed up with someone else viewing the thread.

Since he hasn't been on today, I'm not inclined to see his inactivity as particularly suspicious.



> That's only because I was ninja'd. There were a lot of posts in a short time, and I actually started typing before that post, if you feel like believing me.


There _were_ a lot of posts in just a few minutes.

I was having trouble keeping up with them, too, so this is a pretty reasonable explanation.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> So unless the vigilante declined to kill last night, it appears two of the three following have occurred: either the victim has been healed or Crazy Cat Lady'd, or... we've got an activated alien in our midst, gulp. I think "tread lightly" goes without saying.
> 
> Also, in addition to the several people who have done no more than bandwagon or post "eh, nothing's happened yet, IDK what to say", the following people haven't posted yet.
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't have the time. Lots of homework. Same again today, but I realized I'd probably get lynched if I didn't post anything. Anyway, *Abataining* until I find evidence to lead me elsewhere.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm going to go out on a limb (and out in a blaze of fire) and do something I've never done before: roleclaim.

I am the Inspector, believe it or most likely not, and Hiikaru is innocent. Why am I doing this? Because I'm a cynical evil almost-Mafia-aligned inspector who wants to see the unnamed bad guys win because you don't have information.

And the best part is, you can't just go ahead and lynch me because I've strategically timed this post right after a post reminding people that there might be an activated alien on the loose. I'm so clever. Have fun!


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I - I don't even know what to say about that. I was sitting here writing and suddenly we have an inspector claim! What the heck?

I think you're right that we can't lynch you. The mafia ought to hit the alien again tomorrow, though, so if it's you we'll know by then. How sure must you be that there actually is an alien to roleclaim like that?

We've had two nights. Who else have you inspected?


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

demonickittens, who also showed up as innocent. Watch me die tomorrow night, fwee.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Hmm. I'm not entirely sure you're the inspector, but your claim checks out so far, so I suppose I'll have to *withdraw* for the time being.

Thanks, now I have to think of something else to do. 8[ Come on guys, I can't be the only one here who thinks we really ought to lynch. An alien is likely, but we're not awfully likely to hit it with this many players.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Re: the "likelihood" of an alien being activated: there are six possible scenarios (mafia and vigilante both kill, (A) 1 victim healed & 1 killer Crazy Cat Lady'd, (B) victims healed & alien, (C) killer CCL'd & victim alien, or only one of them kills, (D) victim healed, (E) killer CCL'd, or (F) victim alien). In other words, there's a fifty-fifty shot that there's an activated alien on the loose. I don't know the regulars here so I don't know who's proved in other games to be good at Mafia, but based on the posts during just the first day of this game, nobody really said much of value except you, Hiikaru. Of course, we shouldn't lynch you because if you are an activated alien you'll kill us all, and if you're not you seem so far to be very useful to our cause.

I'd like to request that IF a healer targeted Hiikaru last night, they continue to do so, and that the other healer does NOT for fear of a healer clash.

That still doesn't leave us with a hunch on who to lynch, but if the Mafia's brains worked the way I just guessed, we've eliminated some of the worry of an alien. I agree that we should lynch today, I just don't have a hunch whom.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Wait, no, scratch that healer plan. It's dangerous if neither healer targeted Hiikaru and the mafia decided to target someone else.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I wasn't going to post, but the roleclaim attained my interest.

I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say that IT COULD BE POSSIBLE that Captain Sea Turtle, demonickittens, and Hiikaru are all mafia together. A great way to convince people of this is to roleclaim Inspector and say that the other mafioso are innocents.

Then you might say, "But Blaziking! The real inspector surely would've come forth by now"

But what if Flora or [O] were the inspector? It would lead to a perfect, yet risky plan for the Inspector?

It's a terrible idea, I know, but let it be known that I contributed.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

(wouldn't it be neat if my Internet decided to work properly?)

Special role might also have something to do with it, but, we don't really know what the other roles are and alien is still pretty likely. I'm not sure if someone would have healed me or not. I'm talking a lot and doing things, but this is also my first mafia game.

Blaziking I already thought of that idea but I didn't want to incriminate myself. Also for that plan, the real inspector would probably be afraid to come out even if they're alive. Also Captain Sea Turtle could be mafia enjoying dragging random people into his evil mafia plots.

One idea is to lynch the Captain and see what happens, but who knows if he's an alien or a scary secret role? The mafia could be after him for claiming inspector (if he's not inspector), but if they are then we'd basically be helping them get a free kill. Is it worth it to try? I don't know.

Another vague plan is to try and come up with someone for the Vigilante to kill. He can't help the aliens win, so then we're a little safer with our kills.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Here's an idea: What if we get one healer to reveal themselves and the other one (let's assume there's two - it's a big game and a healer team is common anyway) could stay in hiding. Then one healer can heal the revealed one, and one healer can be directed.

This has its flaws, obviously. The secret healer could get killed (or already be dead), and we'll have to live with only really curing one person per night, but we could interact a lot better with the healers that way.

I'm not sure if this is a plan for early on when the healers are more likely to be alive, or a plan for later when we're more desperate.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

...hm, seems like almost everyone posted before me this time. I blame different time zones. xD

So, what we know is : No one died. Unlikely when there's both Mafia and a Vigilante. However, like it's already said, the secret role might have something to do with it, since we don't know what they do. 

And now we have a roleclaim too. Of course, now that we know Captain Sea Turtle is the Inspector, he'll be an obvious mafia target; however, there's no way to prove it and he might be A) an activated alien(which is possible since we got no kills, and either the Mafia or Vigilante tried to kill him) or B) Mafia trying to pose himself and other Mafia members as innocent.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Blaziking said:


> I wasn't going to post, but the roleclaim attained my interest.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say that IT COULD BE POSSIBLE that Captain Sea Turtle, demonickittens, and Hiikaru are all mafia together. A great way to convince people of this is to roleclaim Inspector and say that the other mafioso are innocents.
> 
> ...


I think that's highly unlikely. The mafia wouldn't know whether Flora or [O] was the inspector, so claiming to be mafia could be very dangerous.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Well, the text after the roleclaim "you can't lynch me now that you know there's an activated alien" might be suspicious. If he's not what he claims to be, he might be an activated alien, but might also be an innocent posing as an alien posing as an innocent(just posting that to avoid getting killed)? So, what should we decide is most likely? Inspector, activated alien or possibly mafia?


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



Worst Username Ever said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> And now we have a roleclaim too. Of course, now that we know Captain Sea Turtle is the Inspector, he'll be an obvious mafia target; however, there's no way to prove it and he might be A) an activated alien(which is possible since we got no kills, *and either the Mafia or Vigilante tried to kill him*) or B) Mafia trying to pose himself and other Mafia members as innocent.


Maybe I'm missing something, but how would you possibly know whether anybody tried to kill him?

This could be a Freudian slip by a Mafia goon or it could be an intentional slip by an alien trying to get lynched or it could be just a casual forgetfulness to use the words "may have" or "could have". I might be getting paranoid, but since we have no other leads, I think this puts Worst Username Ever under at least a little bit of suspicion of either (A) being Mafia or (B) being activated alien trying to get lynched... at least until she can defend herself.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Well, I did meant it as "maybe they tried to kill him".


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I think Hiikaru was a bit _too_ eager to lynch before abstaining. He was jumping from possibility to possibility, considering lynching even without reasonable evidence.

I don't like it. It's suspiscious. Lynch *Hiikaru*.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Hm, you have a point. He did seem a little quick to lynch... I vote *Hiikaru* too.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

To answer the question, Yes, I did end the night an hour early by mistake. My clock reads an hour fast and I forgot.

The Secret roles may or may not have blocked the kill too. I won't say if they can or not.

Also a handy vote recap:
Demonickittens(later withdrawn)
abstain
Hiikaru
Hiikaru


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm not quite convinced about Hiikaru. If this is his first Mafia game, then the things you consider suspicious might not actually mean he's one of the Mafia. I guess I'll see if he comes on before the day ends to defend himself before casting my vote.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

There's really no reason for being pro-lynch to be suspicious. Just because the mafia also wants to lynch doesn't mean we shouldn't want to; we're basically giving the mafia free kills if we keep abstaining!

And in that spirit, we might take a look at Demonickittens again. Killing him is probably safer than killing Captain Sea Turtle, and then if he's mafia we know that Captain Sea Turtle probably is too. It's kind of useless to kill him in normal circumstances now since he hasn't been on at all (so it's the same deal as moon-panther), but we can use him to determine the validity of the Inspector claim. I doubt he's the alien, anyway; why would the mafia waste a night kill on an innocent who isn't participating? (was going to be more gender neutral with "they", but this quickly rendered my post nonsensical)

Is two votes for me against one abstain enough to kill me? :C


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Something that I don't think anyone has mentioned yet - it's possible that one of the secret roles could be the kind that makes someone show up as the opposite alignment when inspected. So if we lynch Hiikaru or demonickittens and they turn out to be Mafia, that doesn't _necessarily_ mean that Captain Sea Turtle is with them too. I guess we can probably be pretty sure...without knowing the secret roles we can't really say anything definitively.

I do think lynching demonickittens would now be useful. If he(?) turns out to be Mafia, then it would be likely that Captain Sea Turtle and Hiikaru are also Mafia, and if he turns out to be innocent, we can probably believe Captain Sea Turtle's claim and we lose an innocent who doesn't contribute much to the discussion, rather than one who does.

So, *demonickittens*.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Yes. But yeah, you've been suspicious from the start. Your input was good sometimes, but you keep on jumping from someone to another. *Hiikaru.*


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I haven't been suspicious from the start; I made a typo at the start, as I already said. And I haven't been jumping around with my claims, either. I talked about a few other people, but that's only natural because there _are_ other people, and Demonickittens was never a certainty.

*Demonickittens*.

Now it's three/two/one on the votes, and the clock's ticking. So nerve-wracking.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I haven't played Mafia in ages (this is the first time since the forums kablooeyed like a year or more ago) so I may not be as suspicious/perceptive as the more experienced members, but it's been my experience that the Mafia do _not_ tend to be the ones that say a lot or do a lot during the Day discussion, as Hiikaru has. On top of that, (although I'm no inspector), call it a gut feeling or a hunch, but I feel inclined to believe Hiikaru isn't mafia.

*Demonickittens* to even the scores again, and also per EE's point that he can be used as a litmus test for Captain Sea Turtle and Hiikaru.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

This is getting a bit last minute here, but is it possible Captain Sea Turtle knew we'd see his claim as suspicious and try to lynch either me or Demonickittens? Does he know something we don't? If he's mafia, or a special role, or if he really is an evil almost-mafia-aligned inspector, he might be trying to lure us into some sort of trap.

Abstaining is dangerous, too, but maybe we could get the vigilante to go after Demonickittens.

I'm kind of involved too, but, I know that I'm not a member of the mafia.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Double post, but: Agh now I'm really concerned about what Brock does with tie votes. Some GMs call in someone from the dead, but we have no idea what the dead think, or if Brock even does that.

I'm kind of worried about Demonickittens but also worried about the tie but it's not like I can withdraw my vote without dying.

And there are only twenty minutes left!

I might just have to leave the tie and throw this game to chance. It's not like we know what else to do, but!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Well, if you want to prove your supposed innocence by roleclaiming or something, that would in fact be something that you can do. Just saying because it seems you have a 50/50 chance of dying at the end of the day anyway.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Roleclaiming isn't exactly proving my innocence, especially not with people already suspicious of me. I am not a mafia though.

I guess fifty/fifty chance is the best I can get under the circumstances. What else can I do, really, but wait?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Well, I meant, a reason not to kill you. It seems too late now, though; we'll wait and see.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Yeah, three minutes isn't enough for anyone to retract votes, anyway.

Hoping this goes well...


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Three minutes?


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Double post!

Brock isn't on right now.... Maybe you _could_ roleclaim.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

((Negative minutes now: we got twenty-four hours as 4:20 my time and it is now passing 4:20. 

I know Brock isn't on. 8[ Agh, so much suspense. ))


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Brock isn't even on right now and I doubt the night phase would last exactly 24 hours. We could have a few more hours for all we know.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I don't think roleclaim (or anything) is supposed to count regardless of whether or not the GM is here; isn't one of Butterfree's planned hacks to automatically close the thread during the night? This kind of indicates that it's not really meant to be played this way.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

The refusal to roleclaim, even if that role would do nothing to alleviate suspicion, and the excuse of "this isn't how it's supposed to be played" is starting to make me suspicious. Not quite enough yet to retract my vote, but enough to make me wary. Let's hope the day continues for a couple more hours, this is getting interesting.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

durrrr "are starting", not "is starting".


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

You know, you don't seem to be putting up much of a defence, besides "I'm not the Mafia" which is barely a defence at all.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Yeah. You seemed a bit _tooo_ unenthusiastic to reply to my not so subtle request to roleclaim. With that refusal, you seem even more suspicious.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Alright, maybe it won't hurt anything to decide we can continue until Brock gets here; if anyone changes votes in that time and he decides that's not allowed, he can just ignore them, right?

I don't have a role as part of the mafia, but I don't have any night actions, so the most useful thing I can do is talk.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Oh, and, I suppose he did admit that he ended an hour early, so maybe we really ought to have another hour.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



> I don't have a role as part of the mafia, but I don't have any night actions, so the most useful thing I can do is talk.


So are you a sheep? Or what? Not having any night actions says nothing.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*



dragonair said:


> So are you a sheep? Or what? Not having any night actions says nothing.


There aren't _that_ many roles without zero night actions. Especially after you throw out the terrorist and the wannabes.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Mmm yeah, forgot it says the roles. So you're saying you're either a corrupt cop, lover, alien, or the secret role? Really, this is annoying. If you weren't mafia you'd probably tell us your role. Except the alien and lover. But, if your a lover, it would be better to tell us that and not get lynched, right? Meh, you're probably an alien or mafia. I give up.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I was thinking that Hiikaru might be the terrorist. But it's possible that there are just plain innocents in this game. IIRC, Brock originally asked for 16 people (once he added the two secret roles) and we have 20.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Whoops, *with zero night actions.

I started typing "without night actions" and then went back and put in a zero without editing that part.

Maybe Brock's planning to sign in at the next hour.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm getting suspicious enough to *retract my vote for demonickittens*, which once again puts Hiikaru in the lead, but I decline to place my vote with Hiikaru, anyyone else, or abstainment (yet). My gut still tells me Hiikaru is innocent, but my head is saying nobody innocent would go in such a roundabout way of telling us they were a sheep or otherwise innocent.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

Are you planning on confirming whether or not you're actually a sheep...? If you're going to roleclaim, you might as well do the thing properly.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm not really planning on confirming or denying any specific role.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

So we're basically back to where we were an hour ago with you claiming you were innocent, but refusing to roleclaim.

Hmm. Hiikaru already has the majority, so me changing my vote now wouldn't change the outcome. I'll leave my vote the way it is just in case something comes up and we decide to lynch someone else.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I'm getting suspicious Hiikaru because he is refusing to roleclaim but says he has no night actions. The fact that he is still trying to defend himself suggests to me that he may be an inactive alien which may also explain why he refuses to roleclaim. If he is an alien and was activated he probably wouldn't post and try to defend himself as much. I will vote *Hiikaru*.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [Night 1] Super Random Mafia Game*

I gave extra time due to my cutting the night short.

*End of Day 2/3/whatever.*
Everyone wodnered how the hell night came early, but some mad Magician claims he brought the sun up earlier.

After hours of debating, Hiikaru was nominated for execution. As the gun was brought to their head, he suddenly scream. "NO!" And suddenly, the very fabric of space itself began to tear. Time halted, a Black hole formed. The world was destroyed because humans tried to kill Hiikaru.

"What now bitches?" he exclaimed as he flew off to another galaxy.

*ALIEN WIN.*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooh, good job Hiikaru! Congrats on winning your first Mafia game :D

Brock, are you going to post the roles? I'm really curious about the secret ones...


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 30, 2010)

_Yesyesyes!_

I can't believe I won my first ever mafia game, _as an alien_, no less!

If it's any consolation I feel really terrible for betraying you guys, especially with Jack and Espeon being so excellent in my defense, and I'm sorry we never got to figure out the secret roles, but _I won!_

Kammington inspired me, but I'll clear something up: that really was a typo about the Corrupt Cops in that one post of mine.

I wasn't activated yet during day one, so I went back and forth on what to do, but eventually decided to go pro-lynch; the more people who died, the higher chance the mafia would hit me, right? I came up with Demonickittens for the stated reasons; I probably would have picked them even if I were playing innocent, but I would have been a little subtler about it. I was worried when everyone started getting suspicious of me, but I managed to make it through the day. Then I guess the mafia decided they didn't like me, because they hit me during the night. I ended up acting rather reckless, but a key part of my plan was to defend myself (quite the opposite of Kam's reaction) so as not to seem like an alien (Dragon of Fire caught this, but didn't _quite_ make the connection).

I was sort of concerned about insisting that I wasn't mafia, but if you guys didn't lynch me and I died in the night, I at least wanted to make sure you would realize I was an alien. Dragonair came close on this one. I very specifically said zero (I even pointed this out in correcting a typo) to imply that I wasn't a corrupt cop or anything either, but I'm not sure how clear that actually was.

I think the main mistake you guys made was forgetting how likely it was that we had an active alien, but you were excellent and you still came this close to escaping me.

That was an excellent game - quite nerve-wracking, but very excellent. I definitely enjoyed myself here.



> Ooh, good job Hiikaru! Congrats on winning your first Mafia game :D
> 
> Brock, are you going to post the roles? I'm really curious about the secret ones...


Thanks, Espeon!

Yeah, I'm curious too; maybe you want to save them for another game, but come on, how could anyone have known we would get such a quick ending?

A little information on the night actions would be good, too. That was the vigilante and the mafia the first time, right? And then did the vigilante neglect to kill anyone on the next night?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

I was a healer, and stupidly forgot to send in my night action both nights :P Which is why I was kind of being overly pushy with the whole "no Brock didn't end the night phase early because everyone sent in all their night actions" thing.

I fleetingly thought Hiikaru might be the activated alien, but then I thought, "Pssh, how likely is _that_ to happen?"


----------



## Flora (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, hey, I was the Crazy Old Lady. Except _the Mafia offed me the first night D:_


----------



## JackPK (Sep 30, 2010)

_So many expletives._ The thought of Hiikaru being an alien just occurred to me at dinner (or rather, the likelihood of it) and I was about to come home and reinstate my lynch vote for demonickittens, but Brock came around and ended the day first. Darnit.

Very well played, Hiikaru.
If anyone cares, I was a BFF with Blaziking.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2010)

Well. My little surprise to you.

There were:
_Two_ Mafia Factions.
A Vigilante
BFF Revenge kill
and *both* of the secret roles could kill.

So many ways to die...

I say We have a sequel to this game, but I reroll for roles and stuff.

Because this ended too early and you never found out all the ways I had set to kill you off.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

Um yes please I need another Mafia game to join that isn't based on a show I've never watched :D

I guess dragonair (the other healer) must've gotten pretty lucky on the second night, then, since there were no deaths.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2010)

There were no deaths because only the main Mafia sent in a hit and it was on Hiikaru.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 30, 2010)

It probably wouldn't have mattered whether or not you put back in your vote, Jack, I was two votes ahead with Dragon of Fire's nomination.

Man, even with such long nights, we had so many missed night actions. I wonder if the game would have gone any differently otherwise? Maybe not. And Blade was right about two mafia factions! How unlikely is that? We really were pretty out-numbered then. Yikes.

I'll be stalking the sign-ups for the sequel; alien win is obviously very cool, but yeah, it was a short game.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, good job Hiikaru. I was pretty sure you were an alien. The idea that you were activated crossed my mind, but I was in the mafia that didn't vote so I thought it would be safe to lynch you. I didn't expect there to be another mafia.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 30, 2010)

Good job, Hiikaru. For those who care, I was the Mafia boss.

I would like a sequel too.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

It would've. When the night ended an hour early, I was coming on to send in my heal for Hiikaru. :P


----------



## Mai (Sep 30, 2010)

> I was a healer, and stupidly forgot to send in my night action both nights :P Which is why I was kind of being overly pushy with the whole "no Brock didn't end the night phase early because everyone sent in all their night actions" thing.
> 
> I fleetingly thought Hiikaru might be the activated alien, but then I thought, "Pssh, how likely is that to happen?"


Ahhahaha I did _the exact same thing._ _Everything_. Except I suggested some people forgot because I did too. Well played, Hiikaru.


----------



## [O] (Sep 30, 2010)

I was the Corrupt Cop mafia killed me N1. T_T


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL are you serious so no one was healed at all both nights?


----------



## Mai (Sep 30, 2010)

> LOL are you serious so no one was healed at all both nights?


Yep. I was going back and forth on whether to heal myself on the second night, and then I never sent it in.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 30, 2010)

Goddammit, I didn't get to kill anyone :(

So, since everyone else is now roleclaiming, I was

*bing*

a secret role :3

I'm not sure if I should tell everyone exactly what it was, though, because I'm not sure if Brock ever wants to use it again for another game.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 1, 2010)

Secret role is going into the sequel.

With modifications.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, guys. I hope you're more active next time, because we are going to be walking right into a minefield with the sequel!



> Wow, good job Hiikaru. I was pretty sure you were an alien. The idea that you were activated crossed my mind, but I was in the mafia that didn't vote so I thought it would be safe to lynch you. I didn't expect there to be another mafia.


Oh, that actually makes a lot of sense. You know, part of the reply I was writing before I got the notification of Captain Sea Turtle's roleclaim was noting your sneaky post after we had the inactivity list. Right after Werefish had come in, and you made absolutely no mention of the list, instead going into an analysis of the situation to distract everyone. For some reason I wasn't actually thinking of it as suspicious, just making observations, but it was a pretty good ruse if it was intentional.



> It would've. When the night ended an hour early, I was coming on to send in my heal for Hiikaru. :P


_Nice._ I wonder how long I could have kept up the whole vague suspiciousness without being suspicious enough to lynch thing? I was banking a bit on the healer thing in the end - if I didn't get lynched, maybe I had been useful enough to get healed before the mafia could end me.

I was this close to changing my vote at the last second, by the way, and I'm glad I didn't. I wrote some martyr explanation for this, but I doubt I could've saved face after that.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiikaru said:


> Nice, guys. I hope you're more active next time, because we are going to be walking right into a minefield with the sequel!





Hiikaru said:


> Dragonair as a healer in my last game forgot to send in any night actions at all





Hiikaru said:


> As frequently as people neglect their night actions (Dragonair you had better be on the ball this time!)


We are never going to live this down, are we :P


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiikaru said:


> Oh, that actually makes a lot of sense. You know, part of the reply I was writing before I got the notification of Captain Sea Turtle's roleclaim was noting your sneaky post after we had the inactivity list. Right after Werefish had come in, and you made absolutely no mention of the list, instead going into an analysis of the situation to distract everyone. For some reason I wasn't actually thinking of it as suspicious, just making observations, but it was a pretty good ruse if it was intentional.


I was thinking about referencing the list but I thought it would attract attention to myself, so I guess it was intentional. I also thought it was a little strange that no one seemed to notice me posting after the list without even acknowledging its existence. Thanks for the compliment by the way; it's good to know that I'm not acting inexperienced even though this is only the second game I've played (and the first one still hasn't ended).


----------



## Wargle (Oct 1, 2010)

Roles:

1 Worst Username Ever: Mafia Don - The Boss Man: The leader of the mafia. During the night, he sends in the mafia's choice of target to attack, and if other mafia members send in a night action, his choice always overrides theirs.

2 RespectTheBlade: Wannabe - The Wannabes: The other members of the mafia. May send in the mafia's night action if the mafia don is away. One of the mafia goons at random will become mafia don if the original don is killed.

3 Nemec: Terrorist - The terrorist is on the GCAs side The terrorist's goal is to ensure that the mafia win, and to achieve this, he has one secret weapon at his disposal: he is a suicide bomber. At any point during the day phase, he may blow himself up and take one player of his choice with him. If the inspector inspects the terrorist, he will be shown as not mafia, and if he dies, he is also shown as not mafia. The day ends immediately after the suicide, no matter if a vote has been reached or not.

4 Captain Sea Turtle: Inspector - During the night, he may inspect one player to find out whether they are aligned with the mafia, though certain roles may show misleading information (as described for each role). Lover: werefish5

5 dragonair: MD - During the night, each MD chooses one player, other than himself, to heal. If this player is targeted by the mafia, vigilante or a fishing brother's revenge kill on this night, he does not die. However, if two or more MD's choose to heal the same player, that player overdoses and dies, even if he was not targeted by the mafia.

6 Emerald Espeon: MD - During the night, each MD chooses one player, other than himself, to heal. If this player is targeted by the mafia, vigilante or a fishing brother's revenge kill on this night, he does not die. However, if two or more MD's choose to heal the same player, that player overdoses and dies, even if he was not targeted by the mafia.

7 werefish5: Lover - On the first night, he picks one player as his lover. From this point on, regardless of either player's previous alignment, their ultimate goal for the game is to be the only two players left, and they may communicate privately with one another at any point during the game. However, if one of them dies, the other immediately commits suicide in grief. Lover: Captain Sea Turtle

8 demonickittens: Vigilante - During the night, he may kill one player of his choosing.

9 Jack_the_PumpkinKing: BFF 1 - There are always two of them. Every night, each of them targets one other player of their choosing; if the other BFF is killed that night, the live one will kill the player he targeted in revenge. They may communicate with each other only

10 Blaziking: BFF 2 - There are always two of them. Every night, each of them targets one other player of their choosing; if the other BFF is killed that night, the live one will kill the player he targeted in revenge. They may communicate with each other only

11 Flora: Crazy Old Lady - She lives way down block and doesn't like anyone else. Rumor has it she kidnaps kids and eats them. Each night, she chooses one player to kidnap and prevent them from using Night Actions. If she picks the Boss Man, no one is killed that night as no one signs the death warrant. KILLED NIGHT ONE

12 [O]: The Corrupt Cop - A Law Officer who has been corrupted by money and power. The first night, he chooses a player to bribe, and they become on his side. They can win with the innocents, or by themselves. If the Corrupted Cop's partner dies, he selects a new person to bribe. The bribed Player keeps all other night actions, if any. Bribed: moon-panther  KILLED NIGHT ONE

13 Hiikaru: Alien - If the alien is attacked by the mafia, a vigilante or a fishing brother during the night, he does not die; instead, he turns into an activated alien.

Activated alien - If the activated alien is chosen to be lynched during the day, he wins the game. When inspected by the inspector, he shows up as mafia.

14 Grass King: SECRET ROLE

15 shadow_Lugia: SECRET ROLE

16 Barubu: Wannabe - The Wannabes: The other members of the mafia. May send in the mafia's night action if the mafia don is away. One of the mafia goons at random will become mafia don if the original don is killed.

17  Teh Ebil Snorlax: Honcho - The Boss Man: The leader of the GCA, an Italian mafia. During the night, he sends in the mafia's choice of target to attack, and if other mafia members send in a night action, his choice always overrides theirs.

18 Skylark: Goons - The Goons are the other members of the mafia. May send in the mafia's night action if the mafia don is away. One of the mafia goons at random will become mafia don if the original don is killed.

19 Dragon of Fire: Goons - The Goons are the other members of the GCA, an Italian mafia. May send in the mafia's night action if the mafia don is away. One of the mafia goons at random will become mafia don if the original don is killed.

20 moon-panther: Goons - The Goons are the other members of the GCA, an Italian mafia. May send in the mafia's night action if the mafia don is away. One of the mafia goons at random will become mafia don if the original don is killed.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 1, 2010)

NIGHT ACTIONS:
GCA kills Flora.

Secret role Grass King Kills [O]

NIGHT TWO:
Mafia kills Hiikaru
Hiikaru Activates
Secret Role shaow_Lugia abstains from kill.

Hiikaru is lynched, game over.


----------



## [O] (Oct 1, 2010)

Brock said:


> Secret role Grass King Kills [O]


T_T

So far I've died N1 every game I've played here.


----------

